# It's time for a road trip



## squatting dog (Aug 10, 2020)

I've been re-doing the floor in my motor home (tired of the linoleum), and that got me to thinking... it's time to be at one with nature and hit the road.   There's still a lot of stuff closed off, but, being self contained, I can always find a spot off the beaten path. Trying to decide if I should head to the New England area, (been there before) or out Mt. Rushmore way. (decisions, decisions).
One thing I decided was it's time to replace the original front tires. (date code 2006) . They've been good to me, but the sidewall cracking is a little troublesome, and who needs the wife worrying about them the whole time?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks great!  Happy Trails!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Go to New England & take pics for those of us who've never seen it.


----------



## jujube (Aug 10, 2020)

Mt. Rushmore is too near to Sturgis.....hotbed of Covid.

I'd hightail it to Maine!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 10, 2020)

Yep, those tires are in need of replacement.
and do post some photos please.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2020)

Arkansas is on the 14-day quarantine list in New York state so be careful if you head this way.

They normally won't bother you if you are just passing through and spend less than 24 hours in the state but it could be difficult to prove.

Have fun and keep us posted about your adventure.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 28, 2020)

I recommend that when the border is open again go to New England and then go up to Nova Scotia.  We did that some years ago and greatly enjoyed it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 28, 2020)

Dry rot. Not good. Replace tires. Head for New England. Or maybe just northern New York for the community yard sale in Debodun's neighborhood. Word has it that she's entertaining the notion of making Continental Beef Bounty. And she has a really cool inlaid tilt-top table. Wudju mind picking that up for me? I was going to head there myself but gave my car away a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 28, 2020)

Head to Yellowstone National Park. We went there back in 2007, for a few days. Stayed at an old rustic Western motel, just outside Yellowstone, for two nights and then at a nice motel in Cody, Wyoming. Went to both the Upper and Lower areas of Yellowstone. Seen elk, buffalo, large/small waterfalls, Yellowstone Lake, Old Faithful and other things. While in Cody, went thru the Cody Museum. 

One heck of a trip, but then, we love the mountains/wildlife and Old West stuff.


----------



## old medic (Aug 29, 2020)

Just seen this.... Hollar if your travels pass though WNC.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Go to New England & take pics for those of us who've never seen it.



Ended up going west this year. However, we have been to Vermont a couple of years ago, and had a great time there. Hit up a country fair and aught the antique tractor pull and the ox pull. (super cool)   I always love the view in those mountains, and of course, the fur babies love the ride.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 11, 2020)

Wow! I admire the fact that you can hit the road in your RV.  Nice one too. I also admire that you finally replaced your linoleum. I still have it in my kitchenette and just when I finally found something I liked the looks of, COVID hit. When you're on the road, do you stop over at camp grounds,  do you park at Walmarts (the ability of which I read may be going away) or does one of you drive while the other sleeps? I would have loved to R.V. across the country with my husband, but it didn't happen.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow! I admire the fact that you can hit the road in your RV.  Nice one too. I also admire that you finally replaced your linoleum. I still have it in my kitchenette and just when I finally found something I liked the looks of, COVID hit. When you're on the road, do you stop over at camp grounds,  do you park at Walmarts (the ability of which I read may be going away) or does one of you drive while the other sleeps? I would have loved to R.V. across the country with my husband, but it didn't happen.



We actually have 2 motor homes. One is setup for weekend trips and such. The other is setup for longer hauls and pretty much self sufficient. We have been able to boondock in the desert for up to 5 months at a time. Sometimes we overnight in Walmart, sometimes truck stops, and on occasion, we'll slip a dollar or two to a church and stay on their property. We have used camp grounds, but try to avoid them because they're usually too crowded and costly. There are however, some really nice camping areas at the Indian casinos. In fact, we have stayed at one casino where they had full hookups and didn't charge a dime for it. (you could stay for 3 days) 
We also tend to mosey along and avoid interstates as much as possible. I'd rather poke along back roads and visit the real America, not just the tourist


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 11, 2020)

@squatting dog  So I take it you have a lot of property to be able to park two RVs. I was just reading about recommended camp grounds and the article featured people in videos at each site. I must've been lead to it by an article in my Smart News app. I'm fascinated by the lifestyle. Years ago, after watching HGTV's annual RV show, I happened upon Howard & Linda's site.  I was so impressed I emailed them and Howard got back to me. They are full time RV-ers and their site has everything someone thinking about the lifestyle would need to know.....sample budgets, their own budgets, how to find work on the road, good campsites, etc (linked in blue on the left side of their site). They even have a tracker so people can see where they are.  I think Howard wrote a book and I think Linda wrote a cook book.I haven't spent time on their site in quite awhile. Not saying you need the information because obviously you are an experienced RV-er but check it out if you get time. I've reminded myself...I want to see what they are up to.  https://www.rv-dreams.com/


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 11, 2020)

I remember when we started full timing back in 2005 in our bus conversion. I believe we met Howard and Linda back then in Elkhart Indiana when they were kind of newbee's like us. Glad to see that lifestyle fit them.   We have always had a bit of wanderlust in us, but, we discovered even back then that full timing wasn't for us. We prefer to have a home base and strike out from it whenever possible, and we have the $$$.s.
I wrote up a story about the old bus conversion and I was very proud to have done it ourselves. 
There are times I miss old "Bus Lightyear", although the wife prefer's the triple slide setup we have now. (she like's that 13' wide room when they're open).
Yes, we have 38 acres at the end of a private road, so, lot's of room for Todd and Margo. (our motor homes).
https://lifeisacarnivalblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/


----------



## Pecos (Sep 11, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I remember when we started full timing back in 2005 in our bus conversion. I believe we met Howard and Linda back then in Elkhart Indiana when they were kind of newbee's like us. Glad to see that lifestyle fit them.   We have always had a bit of wanderlust in us, but, we discovered even back then that full timing wasn't for us. We prefer to have a home base and strike out from it whenever possible, and we have the $$$.s.
> I wrote up a story about the old bus conversion and I was very proud to have done it ourselves.
> There are times I miss old "Bus Lightyear", although the wife prefer's the triple slide setup we have now. (she like's that 13' wide room when they're open).
> Yes, we have 38 acres at the end of a private road, so, lot's of room for Todd and Margo. (our motor homes).
> ...


Very nice and I like the names you have given them. It has been a long time since I owned a motorhome. There are times when I really miss it. 

I name my vehicles as well. I drive "Spruance" named after one of my favorite Admirals from WWII. Helen drives "Ava" named after Ava Gardner. My Vespa was named "Moondancer", because she was beautiful.


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2020)

We called ours "$@&$!*#" as in "What the hell is wrong NOW, you $@&$!*#???"

No, really, she was a good old girl and only in this last year did things start to break.

It felt like taking the old dog to the pound when we saw our last glimpse of her as the new owners took off with her.  We had ten good years traveling around the country, but the time has come to buy a vacation home in our favorite spot instead (the Blue Ridge).  Unfortunately, that didn't materialize this summer like we had planned...….sigh.  Hopefully, we'll find one before the next Hell Season in Florida. This was a HOT summer.


----------

